# New Futurama season



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Attention Futurama fans: a new season starts Wednesday, June 20 at 10pm eastern time on Comedy Central. There will be two new back to back episodes. Set your DVR's today!


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Or torrents, as the case may be... they don't show in Canada (no one picked it up... grr) so I've had to download it all the time. or wait for it to come out on DVD...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Good news!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> Attention Futurama fans: a new season starts Wednesday, June 20 at 10pm eastern time on Comedy Central. There will be two new back to back episodes. Set your DVR's today!


Do not worry if you only see 1 episode in your todo list. At least on my TiVos, the two episodes are scheduled as one double length showing. You should confirm that it is recording the entire hour. Apparently, the original schedule had only 1 ep.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Last night's live action opener was pretty impressive. I guess it's been on the internet for a while but I hadn't heard about it until I saw it yesterday.






I wonder if the Planet Express ship crushing a little Mars rover in the casino parking lot was always in there (in the episode, not the opening), or they threw it in last minute as a nod to Curiosity?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

There also might be two new episodes next week, which would make the second one the season finale. (It's possible that Comedy Central only allocated 11 weeks for the series under the impression that the 13th episode would be a Christmas special, only to discover that it isn't.)


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The commercial last night said next week was the 1-hour season finale, so what you're saying makes sense.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

"31st Century Fox", "Naturama", and the one hour block of both episodes together have all been assigned separate episode #s and programIds, thus my FRO SP is picking up both the one hour block and the later showing of "31st Century Fox" by itself.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

That's pretty typical when double episodes air as a single block. Better safe than sorry, I say...I'd rather delete an extra showing than miss one.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's pretty typical when double episodes air as a single block. Better safe than sorry, I say...I'd rather delete an extra showing than miss one.


I wasn't complaining, just noting it as a Season Pass alert. That is, after all, the purpose of this particular sub-forum.


----------

